# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  NALA - Femelle croisée malinois, taille moyenne - née en 2014 - ARPA (91)

## Amandinemathilde

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* NALA
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 8 ans 4 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 250 269 810 590 596
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 91 - Essonne
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 01 69 43 41 27
*E-mail :* refugearpa@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 200 




 *NALA

*
*Informations générales:*
Sexe: femelle
DDN: 14 septembre 2014
Race: croisée malinois
Taille : moyenne
Identification : 250 269 810 590 596
Stérilisée: oui


*Histoire:* 
J'ai été abandonnée pour raison familiale


*Caractère:* 
Côté caractère, je suis, moi aussi, une chienne craintive. 
J'ai besoin de prendre confiance en vous avant de me lâcher, vous comprendrez bien que travailler avec moi ou me faire garder, vous pouvez tout de suite oublier. S'il y a trop de monde autour de moi, je rampe et quand je connais pas, j'aboie et je recule loin loin loin ...

J'ai besoin d'un maitre expérimenté, connaissant bien les chiens et les codes canins, qui saura calmer mes angoisses car comme tout bon malinois, je suis très sensible


*Ententes:*
Chiens  OK mâles 
Chats  ???
Autres animaux - ???
Enfants  PAS OK





*CONTACT : refugearpa@gmail.com ou 01 69 43 41 27

**POUR TOUTE DEMANDE D'ADOPTION :* https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1SkW...JYDpg/viewform

----------


## fandelapin

Elle est très belle.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Amandinemathilde

*- Fiche pour diffusion - 

*

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## éliz

toujours la

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## éliz

up

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## éliz

toujours là

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Amandinemathilde



----------


## aurore27

ptg sur fb

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## éliz

toujours là

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## éliz

toujours la

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## éliz



----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Amandinemathilde



----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Personne ne s'émeut devant son regard si profond ... ?

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## éliz

up

----------


## éliz

up

----------


## France34

Est-ce que NALA a été adoptée ?

----------


## éliz

malheureusement non

----------


## éliz

up

----------


## JenniferL

Toujours là !

----------


## JenniferL

Toujours là

----------


## JenniferL

Up pour Nala

----------


## JenniferL

Toujorus rien pour Nala

Elle a besoin de maitres expérimentés

----------


## JenniferL

UP pour Nala
https://www.facebook.com/Refugearpa9...jg3b&__tn__=-R

----------


## JenniferL

Nala est toujours parmi nous à attendre une famille expérimentée  :Frown:

----------


## JenniferL

up pour Nala...

----------


## JenniferL

up

----------


## JenniferL

rien pour Jana up

----------


## JenniferL

Jana attend toujours sa famille; on pense à elle svp !

----------


## JenniferL

rien pour NALA

----------


## JenniferL

up

----------


## bab

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## JenniferL

UP

----------


## JenniferL

up

----------


## bab

> - NALA dite JANA
> Femelle
> Née le 14 septembre 2014
> Stérilisée
> 
> HISTOIRE :
> J'ai été abandonnée
> 
> CARACTERE :
> ...

----------


## superdogs

Erreur de post Bab, ou de photo ?

----------


## bab

Vii :: 

J'ai confondu avec une autre Nala. C'est rectifié.
Merci beaucoup de votre vigilance superdogs  ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## France34

Une ptite photo de NALA/JANA peut-être ?

----------


## JenniferL



----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## JenniferL

UP

----------


## JenniferL

toujours là bichette  :Frown:

----------


## JenniferL

JANA du haut de ses 7 ans n'est pas en reste quand il s'agit de faire la folle 

NOIROT aimerait bien également participer, mais pas facile de s'imposer face au buldozzer Jana 

JANA est parmi nous depuis plus de 5 ans; de par son caractère elle aura besoin de maîtres expérimentés: une main de fer dans un gant de velours

C'est une chienne joueuse et câline; une fois qu'on a appris à l'apprivoiser.

NOIROT est un loulou qui vient du sauvetage des 10 chiens de chasses en 2020 (comme Pervenche, Pivoine, Miro, Spirit et Nino toujours à l'adoption); il attend toujours sa famille pour la vie.
Il a des tendances à aboyer quand il voit un humain qui s'occupe d'un autre chien ou qu'il entend un humain; on évitera donc l'appartement pour lui.
Il est très proche de l'humain et adore qu'on le papouille; il apprécie aussi les jouets 

Votre profil est compatible avec un de ces deux loulous ?
 Vous pouvez remplir le formulaire d'adoption suivant: https://bit.ly/2WDmkoa

https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=1562292170771161

----------


## bab

> Aujourd'hui nous vous parlons de l'histoire de Nala.Arrivée complétement traumatisée au refuge il lui a fallu beaucoup de temps et un gros travail des bénévoles et des salariés avant qu'elle ait à nouveau confiance en l'être humain et accepte le contact.
> 
> Maintenant il est temps pour elle de trouver une famille aimante et expérimentée pour pouvoir continuer de progresser, s'épanouir et enfin connaître ce qu'est la vraie vie.

----------


## Alantka



----------

